# Instant Classic Thread about Uber Support! A Must Read!



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok, here we go ... This will simply amaze and astound you all as it did me! 
Let me first say this, I registered to this forum simply because I couldn't get the support and answers through normal channels with Uber. I was Polite, Professional and Patient till last night about this.
It's been a month and a half of dealing with this and still no definitive answers! 

Warning! ... This will be a detailed and long thread dedicated to what we as drivers go through with support. Uber is a shadow company that has no phone number or a brick and mortar office here in Jax, FL. I know this cuz I went to the only address that was available that I found from researching. (It was through the Chamber of Commerce). I drove downtown and of course it's in a locked security building. I did not know this when I walked in cuz a guy was coming out as I went in. Only the receptionist told me cuz she was wondering how I got in. Anyway I asked for the operations manager by name but she asked me who? So I then asked for the General Manager by name ... She said that nobody from Uber was there. I figured this to be but I wanted to be sure so that's why I drove there. It's just an office probably for legal reasons to have in the city but never manned. So therefore when I get e-mails from the Jax,team form support who knows just where they are located. Probably in ten-buck-two. I state this cuz you will see about it in one of my e-mails.
I will just copy and paste all of my e-mails starting from August 12th through last night with these issues still unresolved but got different answers from like 5 different support members.

* Note ...

I will omit the names from all e-mails because it's not about names it's about the problems here of support and the issues in dealing with them. I mean who do you or are you suppose to trust when it takes over a month for something simple but yet they make it so convoluted and sketchy that you end up being the one Who looks like a fool to your clients. This all because they can't get it together to handle the situation.

So in this next post is what the issues are and that will be followed by the correspondences of our e-mails. 

Thanks for reading this and get ready for some truly entertaining reads about to go down here!
Please let me post everything first then please feel free to reply with your thoughts and help if you can.
I really wonder if this has happened to anyone else here?

On my last post I indicate that it is my last post on this subject so you will all know when to come in with your replays!

Thanks my fellow Comrades!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Here are the two main issues at hand that I have been asking about for over a month and a half!
It centers around my Promo Code #!

1) If a client uses my Promo Code and I am the Driver, do I still get the $5.00 Kick - Back above and beyond the normal regular fare. In other words on top of everything else?

2) This is the real mind boggler here ... 

My Promo Page that is set up by Uber states that the first time rider gets $30.00 off their 1st ride. 
However, 3 of my clients that I know for sure that used my code, I'm sure there are more (cuz I was there when they input it & signed up) only got $20.00 off after I said they get $30.00 off their 1st ride.

Now come the emails and the back story on this. I will post then in chronological order for ya from the past to the most recent. I believe they will speak for themselves! ...


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

To
Uber

Aug 12
---,
I found this also for my promo code. It states $30.00 instead of $20.00 ... Which one is the correct one? I'm confused as what to say and use. If you go to the this link you will see what I'm saying.
uber./invite/#####
You get $30 off your first ridewith promo code #####

Thanks,


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

(Uber)
Aug 12 18:19

DJ,

The promo code for $30 is for RIDERS. If you give someone who has never used Uber the promo code associated with your account, they will get $30 off their ride and you get a $5 kickback. The $20 bonus you saw was for this weekend. I knew there would be a lot of demand with the Jags first preseason game so I wanted to make sure I was rewarding drivers who were on the road during peak demand times.

Best,
---
Uber Operations Manager


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Uber

Aug 12
Thanks ---!
I understood about the Jags game. However, it was your Aug 4th email to me is where I got confused. This is what you wrote ...
*---* (Uber)
Aug 04 07:36
Hey DJ,
I appreciate this email. We are just as pumped as you to grow Uber in Jacksonville to the point that it is everyone's first choice for safe transportation. *Remember to pass out your promo # to anyone who has never used Uber before. They will get $20 off their ride, you will get $5 kickback,* and Uber will likely see a repeat customer! Your promo code is: #####
*Anyway, all is good and I will use the $30.00. *Now what if I am the one to drive this promo first time rider? Do I only get $5.00 no matter what the bill for the ride is? Or is this $5.00 just if another driver gives them a ride or vise a versa. Or, are all promo's (we as drivers) just paid $5.00 period?
I really hate to bug you but since this is our only way to communicate I want o get it right and not look like a fool since I am a professional in all that I do. Once this noob period is over I will no longer bug ya.
I have been on-line and so far no pings as of yet. I will remain on through the night!
Again, Thanks for all your help ---!
Much Appreciated!
Regards,


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

*---* (Uber)

Aug 13 10:33

Hey DJ,

For each person who uses your promo code when they create an account with Uber, you will get a $5 kickback. If you then drive them, you will get the fare for the trip and the $5 kickback. The kickback is unrelated to any of the trips you take, meaning if someone downloads the app with your promo code and you never drive them, you still get the $5!

I appreciate you emailing me, don't worry about it. It is very helpful to understand where I can be more clear in my emails to drivers.

Best,

---
Uber Operations Manager


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

WTF??? Congrats you have the longest post ever.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

It's not done yet it gets way better!
I just got a ping gotta run! Be back to finish this!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok so I made it back from doing my Drive! Now on with the story!

Mind you, this so far is the foundation and back story to what is yet to come!
I have no issues what so ever so far. All is good and understood. 
This particular Support member I have no problems with, it's what's to come.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

* Now a new Support member takes over here at this point in the e-mails.

Sep 11
Hi ---,








Just a question here to clarify how the $30.00 promo code suppose to work.
On my $30.00 1st time free ride promo... Can the client put in my code as they are riding in my car as long as it's their 1st ride before the bill is finalized? (when I end the trip). Or does it need to be done before I start the trip? Can a new rider can put in my code DURING the ride? Or does it need to be done when they sign up?
Please clarify how this is treated and interpreted by Uber for the clients bill and when and how to use my promo code.
Thanks in advance ---, Much Appreciated!
Regards,
DJ


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

*---* (Uber)

Sep 12 17:15

DJ,

As for the referral code, it will only work for riders who have not yet taken a ride. You can pass them around to friends, family, additional riders, etc. whenever you'd like!

Best,
---
Community Operations Manager


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Uber

Sep 12
Thank You ---








Yup, it was a strange call for sure. I will just disregard it for now. As for the Promo ride, I know it's before they take their 1st ride. However, when is before actually "Before"? Is it before they request or before I "Start the Ride" ?? ...

Also, I have been marketing my promo code all the time. I believe it has been used a few times. I have never seen it on my statements yet. I have heard horror stories about not getting paid on these. I mean how can we (Drivers) ever track this to any certainty. I will be testing it with known situations but I for know, will trust that it is a good partnership with Uber and it's accurate recording and paying on these Promo's.

Again, Thanks for your hard work and understanding ---!

Best Regards,
DJ


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

* There was never a replied answer to this last e-mail ...


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Sep 16 

Oh, I forgot to ask you this as well in regards to my promo #. 
A client can use this promo # in any market or city they choose correct?

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Instant classic? A must read? Some of us go through that shit every week. Perhaps you should spend some time reading these forums.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

1. You are VERY annoying! 
2. Uber CSRs are VERY patient!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Now at this point I had not proven or know who used my Promo Code yet. 
But I have a personal friend I turned on to Uber and she used my code to sign up with ... 
This also was along with 2 clients I had gave my Promo Code to and they used it as well. So now I have 3 that I KNOW used my Promo code! On with the dram of the e-mails!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Instant classic? A must read? Some of us go through that shit every week. Perhaps you should spend some time reading these forums.


 I do read these forums. I am simply going to show you by the end of this just how frustrating and ridiculous this gets. You will see by the end of this what I mean! 
By the way I have been going through this on a daily basis myself!


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

Simple - it is Uber using dynamic discounting on another promise. Same stuff different topic. My instincts have suggested the promo code was a half-baked scam like several other dimensions of the business.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> 1. You are VERY annoying!
> 2. Uber CSRs are VERY patient!


Sorry to be annoying but you can simply use your ignore button if you wish!
They may be patient in your market but when it comes down to getting a definitive bottom line answer then they seem to want to just ignore the issues. It's because many don't seem to have the answers themselves as you will soon see here.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

Similar to the situation I had attempting to work w Uber staph to create a business card for myself by myself.........about 5 weeks before I learned Ub was going to offer same for sale.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> They may be patient in your market


No I was talking about your market, your particular CSRs


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Let me help if the CSR is done.

A new rider is one who has never requested a ride. Ever. Once they request the first ride they are no longer virgins.

Now on being paid.... I have earned exactly one $5.00 referral in Los Angeles from handing out dozens of cards to people that do not 
have Uber on their phone yet. One.

#uberscam #uberlies


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

_Now jumps in yet another CSR Rep at this junction! _

Uber

Sep 23
Thanks --- for your reply!








Hey maybe you can help me with these other questions and issues that I can't seem to get any answers from my several previous e-mails to support about.
I feel like the honeymoon is over all of a sudden cuz I'm asking and needing to know about some important questions that seem to go unanswered. I also feel like my questions get cherry picked about what ones get answered and what ones don't that are in the same e-mail. Anyway, here are the copy and paste ones that I have not gotten any response about. Please help me out on these --*, I would very much Appreciate the support help! Here are my unanswered e-mails that I had questions on...

*****************************************************************************
I have had 3 "First Time Riders" that I know of and maybe more. However, there is one is NOT showing up on my statement. Can you please check on this and see why it is not showing up? Also why are they only getting *$20.00* off when it should be *$30.00*?
How come both of my clients only received (as stated on their bills) only $20.00 off of their first ride when it states *$30.00* off on my Promo Web Page?

Also I have stated my concerns about this before ... How are we as drivers able to even track who uses our Promo Codes? How do we know we even get paid on them when they are used? I have heard horror stories on this subject. Case and point, here is a client that I never got any pay or did it ever show up on my statement yet. Here is a screen shot of her bill and stating only $20.00 once again. However it should state *$30.00*. Here is the one that is not showing up on my statement from ---------.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

*1) Date:* September 16, 2014 at 4:39:31 AM EDT

*Subject:* *Your Tuesday morning trip with Uber*
September 16, 2014
$0.00 Thanks for choosing Uber, ------
*Free trip up to $20 from DJ*

*2)*
I also had another client ----- who I took to the airport this am. Her's also said $20.00. Why are my clients NOT getting or why is it NOT stating *$30.00 *as advertised but they are getting only $20.00? Here is her trip.

Trip #-------
Driver: DJ
* Request time: 09/19/14 04:25:20 AM EDT
* Mileage: 25.59
* Duration: 32:16
* Fare: n/a
* Client Rating: 5
* Vehicle: ---- Florida
* Requested Vehicle: uberX

*
*


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Please help me understand how this is because I look like a fool when I tell them *$30.00* but they are only getting $20.00 I hope this can get rectified ASAP!

I certainly Appreciate you looking into this and adjusting my statement ---!
Let me know these answers so I can better understand.

Thanks and Best Regards,
DJ

***************************************************************************
THANK YOU --- for all your help here on these. I hate to dump this on you but at this point I would just like to at least get some response to my questions so that I may become the Best and a more knowledgeable Driver here in the Jax Market. I'm here for the long term if we can get a good and solid relationship working between support and myself. I know I'm not the only driver here but I'm an honest, sincere and most professional one around. I hope my record and ratings prove that out to the Team here in Jax. I often hear how Uber could really care less about us drivers as we are expendable and you can just keep the revolving hiring door open. Please prove me wrong at least with team Jax and I will speak highly of the team in all and any capacity. I hope to hear back from you on my concerns stated above!

Please tell me the honeymoon is NOT over!!

Best Wishes and Regards,
DJ


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi DJ,

Your emails have been received and our team is working to get back with you and help you out! We handle one issue per email for tracking purposes and response quality.

Best,

---
*Uber Support*


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

To
Uber

Sep 23
Thank You ---,

I wanna just say that all those copies of the e-mails were originally sent individually. It seems to make no difference how I send them, Jus sayin. Hopefully, I can get these answered tho. 

I vigorously await your response to these.

Much Appreciated,
DJ


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

To
Uber

Sep 25 at 7:39 AM
Hi ---,








Just wondering how your reply's are coming along to my questions?








It's been a week or more since I have originally sent them and then once again to you here the other day. Just curious as to why I can't seem to get any responses or answers to these questions (one being about my pay on the use of my Promo Code)? Let me ask you (Support team) what is it that you would like me to do to help this along? I feel I have done my part but if there is something I'm doing wrong or missing here please let me know. I know these questions I look to receive help on have now gone through 3 of you with no response or support help on. (---, ---, and You). What will it take to resolve this matter with support?
I am a bit dumbfounded as to why support has gone from being the greatest and always replied within either minutes, hours or a day to over a week with repeated queries about the same questions I need to get answers to. I need these to be able to better understand how these matters are interpreted so that I can know how to intelligently respond to my clients when asked.
I am trying to be patient but being ignored in these is a bit frustrating. I mean I'm sure your aware of how much training as a driver that we go through. This is a learn turn by turn learn as you go so to speak.







I'm sure you hate receiving my constant e-mails as much as I hate writing them time and again. I don't know what else to do however! I'm a professional businessman and try to do everything I can to make things better, smoother and more fun. This IS possible as long as nobody falls down on doing their part. I am doing my part so you can take it from there! I don't like stress or frustration but I'm getting there now with trying to get these answers.
Ok, I got a bit long winded here but I just want to be understood and know I'm here for the long term but I need supports help to make this happen. Once I have this learning curve down you will hardly hear from me. It's really a double edge sword how Uber operates just through e-mails for both you and I as a driver. I would love to be able to clear this all up in a 3 min phone call!
Again, Please let me know if I can help in anyway to expedite this to a quicker resolution because it should not have taken this long and gotten this deep.
I hope this Honeymoon isn't over just yet! I remain optimistic and have faith in all of you still!
I vigorously await your responses and help to my earlier questions.
UBER ON!
Best wishes and Best Regards,
Don Andersen


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

*--- at Uber* (Uber)

Sep 25 21:06

Hi DJ,

Your promo questions have been escalated, and you should be hearing from someone soon.

Best,

---
*Uber Support*


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Now yet another CSR gets involved at this point!

*---* (Uber)

Sep 28 19:56

Hi DJ,

Thanks for reaching out! So sorry for the delay in response. Just wanted to check in to see if you were still having trouble.

Look forward to hearing from you!

Best,
*
--- | Uber Support*


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

To
Uber

Sep 29 at 2:03 AM
Hi ---,








Thanks for your reply. I'm not having as bad as trouble as I was but at times it seems to take longer to open than usual. However, there is another issue that is very important to me that I can't seem to get any answers for. It's been over a week and the last I heard it was being escalated. So as of now still no word yet. Here is what it's about. I will copy and paste here for you and maybe you can make something happen for me...

Hi Jax Partners,

First ... (At the time of this writing 2 of them have now been paid!)
And most importantly! ...
I have had 3 "First Time Riders" that I know of and maybe more. However, there is one that is NOT showing up on my statement. Can you please check on this and see why it is not showing up? Also why are they only getting $20.00 off when it should be *$30.00?*
How come all 3 of my clients received (as stated on their bills) only $20.00 off of their first ride when it states *$30.00 *off on my Promo Web Page?
Trip #'s

Trip #--------
#f0272712-0721-
From: Uber Receipts
>Date: September 16, 2014 at 4:39:31 AM EDT
>To:
>Subject: Your Tuesday morning trip with Uber
>
>
September 16, 2014
$0.00 Thanks for choosing Uber, ---
*Free trip up to $20 from Don*

Please help me understand how this is because I look like a fool when I tell them *$30.00* but they are only getting $20.00 I hope this can get rectified ASAP!
I certainly Appreciate you looking into this and adjusting my statement
Let me know these answers so I can better understand.

Thanks and Best Regards,
DJ


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

*---* (Uber)

Sep 29 05:31

Hi DJ,

As for your promo code, currently we have two types of promos for first time riders. The $30 promo is for riders that refer new riders by giving them their personal promo code. Driver's have their own promo code that gives the rider's $20 and the driver $5 for each. Sorry for the confusion. You can also visit

And, I do see where you previous support email was sent over to our operations team since they are able to research further to see who all received your code and if you are receiving the referral fees. We have had a large influx of emails the last few days so I know that they are working to answer those as quickly as possible and we appreciate your patience. Someone should be in contact soon.

Hope this information helps explain, please let me know if you have any further questions!

Best,

*--- | Uber Support*


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Uber

*Sep 29 *at 12:46 PM
Thank You --- for your quick reply!









As far as the Promo for $30.00 off or $20.00 off as a driver ...
Regardless, my Uber web page states $30.00 Off! when they sign up NOT $20.00 when they use my Promo Code! So when they punch in my code they should be getting $30.00 off NOT $20.00.

Please allow me to copy an e-mail or two from Tony (Operations Manager) about why I as a driver am confused over this and I think you'll see why! This was back in August.
************************************************************************
Copies of E-mails ...
To
Uber

*Aug 12*
---,
I found this also for my promo code. It states $30.00 instead of $20.00 ... Which one is the correct one? I'm confused as what to say and use. If you go to the this link you will see what I'm saying.
My Promo link inserted here ...

*Claim your free ride from DJ, worth up to $30!*

You get $30 off your first ride with promo code -----

Thanks,
DJ

*******************************************************************************

*---* (Uber)
Aug 12 18:19
DJ,
The promo code for $30 is for RIDERS. * If you give someone who has never used Uber the promo code associated with your account, they will get $30 off their ride and you get a $5 kickback. * The $20 bonus you saw was for this weekend. I knew there would be a lot of demand with the Jags first preseason game so I wanted to make sure I was rewarding drivers who were on the road during peak demand times.

Best,
---
Uber Operations Manager


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

*---* (Uber)

Sep 29 14:11

Hi DJ,

Thanks for clarifying for me! *I see there is confusion all around, sorry about that.* The usual promotion for when driver's give out their promo is $5 for the driver and $20 for the rider. However, as you see with ---'s response there are times when that changes. I definitely understand that can be confusing also.

Since it does vary I will send this over to our Jacksonville operations team for clarification before any further mix ups happen.

In the meantime, I appreciate your patience as we clear things up and I am now forwarding your email over. Someone will be in contact soon.

Thanks!

*--- | Uber Support*


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Now another CSR joins this big ol party as well ...

*---* (Uber)

Sep 29 16:48

Hi DJ,

Sorry to hear about this back and fourth! Unfortunately when a rider requests a trip and you arrive they have already set in motion their first trip and the promotion will NOT apply because they already requested their first trip. They need to apply the promotion BEFORE they request a trip from you in order for you both to receive the promotion. Regarding your second question can you please attach the information that states riders receive $30 off oppose to the standard $20. If a rider gives out their referral code it will be $30 off if a driver gives out their referral code it is $20 off. I hope this clears things up and look forward to correcting things if in fact there is a misrepresentation of the promotion information.

Thank you for Ubering,
--- at Uber

*Uber Support*


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Yet another and final new CSR gets in on the act here! 

*---* (Uber)

Sep 29 14:53

Hi Don,

Thanks for writing in. You would receive a $5 credit if you drove someone you referred, however the *likelihood of that happening is very slim*. Once you have changed your promo code the old code will not be usable.

Please let me know if you have any questions!

Cheers,

---
Community Operations Manager at Uber


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

To
Uber

Sep 29 at 7:21 PM
---,
Thanks for your reply!
However, round and round we go with all this about my Promo Code.
First, I will not be changing or personalizing my Promo Code because I was told a Driver cannot change or personalize his/her promo code only the RIDER can! (which makes sense).
Second, what do you mean from your statement ...
"You would receive a $5 credit if you drove someone you referred, however *the likelihood of that happening is very slim." ???*
It's already happened *3* times which one of them I am still owed the $5.00 from Uber yet. I am building my immediate surrounding area and develop repeat customers! This is why I hand out my code in the first place!

Can someone just simply say these two things from the questions I have asked for over the last 6 weeks and gone through 5 or more different partners. It's not complicated and we don't need to be on this Merry Go Round because I'm now sick of this ride.

1st question, If I (myself) drive a first time client that uses my own Promo Code do I still get the $5.00 from Uber on top of the fare for them using my code?
Answers should be responded to like this to this to the above question ...
YES, you still get the $5.00 Bonus on Top of the fare even if you drive them!

********************************************************************

2nd question,

Also why are they only getting $20.00 off when it should be *$30.00*? How come all 3 of my clients received (as stated on their bills) only $20.00 off of their first ride when it states $30.00 off on my Promo Web Page?

Answers should be responded to like this to this to the above question ...

DJ, it is $30.00 for your clients first ride who use your Promo Code -----.
We made an error on our part and we will see to it to make the correct changes to you and your clients!

This is clear and concise and plainly understood, but I can't seem to get this from anyone. Instead we get the buck passed around on this merry go round of which the operators don't seem to know what to do or say to handle and correct the situation!

With all due respect, I know your jobs are not all that easy but I don't want my job made more difficult & complicated by all these e-mails with no direct answer. Can I get a bottom line direct answer in the likes of what I'm looking for on these?

Oh how I wish we could just get this all done and over in a simple phone call.
But, it's not the Uber way!









Thank You for your help and understanding!

I vigorously await your reply!

Regards,
DJ


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

*---* (Uber)

Sep 29 17:07

DJ,

Where are you seeing that riders receive $30 in credits. When you are referring to my Uber web page, where is that?

The partner promo code awards you $5 and the rider up to $20 on their first ride. The rider to rider promo awards up to $30 to each rider.

Best,

---
Community Operations Manager at Uber


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Uber

Sep 29 at 8:14 PM
---,
It's all over in these e-mails ... Here it is again ...

Link inserted here ...

-DJ


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

*---* (Uber)

Sep 29 17:48

DJ,

This is a rider promo page. As a partner your code gives riders $20 off. Anything else I can help you with?

Best,

---
Community Operations Manager at Uber


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

To
Uber

Sep 29 at 9:04 PM
Thanks ---,

Regardless if it is a Rider page, if they use this code (my ----- code) then why don't they still get the *$30.00* off instead of the $20.00? It is what's stated here. So if they go to this page (my web page)and sign up they will only get $20.00 off when it states $30.00??? Makes no sense. Wouldn't you question this if you were to sign up here after I told you you get *$30.00* off? Especially when you can see that it says $30.00 off for yourself as a client but you will still only get $20.00 off. Heck why don't we just say you get $50.00 off but only give you $20.00 off. What kind of false advertisement is this? Am I making any sense here or am I looking at this all wrong ---?
If I may ask what is my Partner code? Is it the same?

I want them all to be classified as rider codes then.
How does Uber distinguish the difference between them?
Why is this so confusing from Uber? Either they use the code for $30.00 off or there should be a different code for $20.00 off. What am I missing here?
Here is a copy of another e-mail from --- ...

---(Uber)
Aug 12 18:19
DJ,
The promo code for $30 is for RIDERS. If you give someone who has never used Uber the promo code associated with your account, they will get *$30 *off their ride and you get a $5 kickback. The $20 bonus you saw was for this weekend. I knew there would be a lot of demand with the Jags
first preseason game so I wanted to make sure I was rewarding drivers
who were on the road during peak demand times.

Best,
---
Uber Operations Manager


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

I never got anymore responses after this one! So I had to send one more!

To
Uber

Sep 29 at 10:21 PM
---,
It's looking more and more like everyone in support has gotten the same training as we drivers have gotten.








From the many different answers I have gotten from this same subject alone it is apparent the right hand knows not what the left hand is doing.
I just can't understand for the life of me why this is so convoluted and difficult to get to the bottom of this with an intelligent and understandable answer. I'm not trying to make this difficult, I just want to know what's right so I can be correct about it when presented to my clients without looking foolish, it's about TRUST! However, I need supports help to get to the correct and just remedy for that to happen!
Regards,
DJ


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok now that's all of it from beginning to end and nothing has changed in over a month and a half!

Has anyone had this issue? How did you interpret it? Am I looking at this all wrong or am I out in left field here? 

My apologies for such a long post but I wanted everyone to see just what we go through as Drivers when our only communication is by e-mail only! I'm actually hoping Uber staff reads this at some point and time as well.

Ok it's open for all kinds of comments and thoughts now! Go easy on me!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uh, just give the code and stop representing any particular numbers. If it works, it works. Move on.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Anyone else here think that Jax is the one who doesn't get it? And that he's looking a little crazy having a whole thread conversation with himself?

Bro! There are two credits and you were too dumb to read which one is which. There's a personal code you have as a passenger and a code you have as a driver. Passenger code is free ride up to $30 and nets you the same credit to use as a passenger. Driver code is free trip up to $20 and nets you $5... sometimes. 

I've handed out 100s and have been paid for 3. But I fear you might have a heart attack if you don't just give up on this soon, especially since half the confusion is misunderstanding on your part. Chill. Chill, bro.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

With drivers like Uber Jax and Neonovo I'm starting to feel sorry for Uber users in Jacksonville.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Just shows what kind of drivers uber has.... slightly ******ed would be understatement...... 

He spent few hours posting this instead of driving and making money! Something he shouldnt ask in the first place


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

duggles said:


> Anyone else here think that Jax is the one who doesn't get it? And that he's looking a little crazy having a whole thread conversation with himself?
> 
> Bro! There are two credits and you were too dumb to read which one is which. There's a personal code you have as a passenger and a code you have as a driver. Passenger code is free ride up to $30 and nets you the same credit to use as a passenger. Driver code is free trip up to $20 and nets you $5... sometimes.
> 
> I've handed out 100s and have been paid for 3. But I fear you might have a heart attack if you don't just give up on this soon, especially since half the confusion is misunderstanding on your part. Chill. Chill, bro.


Okay so why 2 different codes then? Why not always use the code that is worth more? Who cares about the lower priced one? Doh! Again I ask, how does Uber determine the difference of the two? Why isn't the code on my page that Uber set up honored to the client when it states right there in front of your face that you get $30.00 off your first ride? My code, which is the one and only code I have ever known or used for handing out to new prospects and new riders.. This code is the one I questioned about and was told to me to be $30.00 off when they sign up as stated in the e-mails by the operations manager! As you see in the e-mails. I just don't get it! It's the New Rider Sign Up web page with my code embedded in it! For God's sake! 
When the clients sign up it says right there on my promo web page $30.00. Who wouldn't question that as a new client only to find they get just $20.00 off instead? As you can tell through the responses there have been different answers to this. I don't get it at all ...


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> With drivers like Uber Jax and Neonovo I'm starting to feel sorry for Uber users in Jacksonville.


Naaa don't feel sorry for them cuz they are getting a ride of their life to remember me by! 
Hence my rating so far of 5 * !


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Just shows what kind of drivers uber has.... slightly ******ed would be understatement......
> 
> He spent few hours posting this instead of driving and making money! Something he shouldnt ask in the first place


Just goes to show you what you know and what you DON'T!!!
The reason it took me several hours to complete this was because I had *4* pings during this time of constructive posting! 

By the way I am one of very few here that leaves his Driver App on 24/7 ALWAYS!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Let me help if the CSR is done.
> 
> A new rider is one who has never requested a ride. Ever. Once they request the first ride they are no longer virgins.
> 
> ...


 I can see that happening, I mean how are ever to suppose to be able to track them?
It comes down to trust and Uber has a lot of work to do on that!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Tommyo said:


> Simple - it is Uber using dynamic discounting on another promise. Same stuff different topic. My instincts have suggested the promo code was a half-baked scam like several other dimensions of the business.


I concur!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> No I was talking about your market, your particular CSRs


Well they should be and need to be! I mean since we go through all that training to know all about all things Uber!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

duggles said:


> Anyone else here think that Jax is the one who doesn't get it? And that he's looking a little crazy having a whole thread conversation with himself?
> 
> Bro! There are two credits and you were too dumb to read which one is which. There's a personal code you have as a passenger and a code you have as a driver. Passenger code is free ride up to $30 and nets you the same credit to use as a passenger. Driver code is free trip up to $20 and nets you $5... sometimes.
> 
> I've handed out 100s and have been paid for 3. But I fear you might have a heart attack if you don't just give up on this soon, especially since half the confusion is misunderstanding on your part. Chill. Chill, bro.


Hold on just a second here! I believe I get WHY @Uber Jax is having this problem and why support can't (or won't) answer his question. I think there is a fundamental flaw somewhere in the way they implemented the partner code vs rider code. When I signed up with Uber, I had never used them as a rider. I created my partner account first. THEN, when I installed the RIDER app, I used the same login information that I use for my partner account. The end result is that I have the SAME PROMO CODE as both a rider AND as a partner. So, it's not surprising that there is confusion for US as partners/riders but also for support and possibly some issues at the core of their programming. This also carries over to the ratings system, as my driver rating and rider rating also happen to be the same.

The only solution to sort this out would be to somehow purge my rider account and create a new one using a different email so that I have some way of distinguishing between the two. The trouble with that is that I have absolutely no confidence that any attempts at doing this wouldn't end up screwing my account up to a level that would take support weeks to figure out.

So, while I agree that the back-and-forth as presented here was needlessly lengthy, it makes sense why there is confusion.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

"*Instant Classic Thread...A Must Read*" Man! Talk about delusions of grandeur (and sophomoric sensationalism) when there is NOTHING _classic_ or _must_ about it.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

One other thing... regarding Uber not having employees in your market... If you look at their Jobs page www.uber.com/jobs you will see that the Florida marketing and operations jobs are DC-based, so, yeah, they have no local staff there. Not completely unusual for newer or smaller markets.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Hold on just a second here! I believe I get WHY Uber Jax is having this problem and why support can't (or won't) answer his question. I think there is a fundamental flaw somewhere in the way they implemented the partner code vs rider code. When I signed up with Uber, I had never used them as a rider. I created my partner account first. THEN, when I installed the RIDER app, I used the same login information that I use for my partner account. The end result is that I have the SAME PROMO CODE as both a rider AND as a partner. So, it's not surprising that there is confusion for US as partners/riders but also for support and possibly some issues at the core of their programming. This also carries over to the ratings system, as my driver rating and rider rating also happen to be the same.
> 
> The only solution to sort this out would be to somehow purge my rider account and create a new one using a different email so that I have some way of distinguishing between the two. The trouble with that is that I have absolutely no confidence that any attempts at doing this wouldn't end up screwing my account up to a level that would take support weeks to figure out.
> 
> So, while I agree that the back-and-forth as presented here was needlessly lengthy, it makes sense why there is confusion.





NightRider said:


> One other thing... regarding Uber not having employees in your market... If you look at their Jobs page you will see that the Florida marketing and operations jobs are DC-based, so, yeah, they have no local staff there. Not completely unusual for newer or smaller markets.


BINGO! ... I think you just nailed it Night Rider!

I just looked at my Rider code under my rider app and it says $30.00 off as well with the exact same Promo code as my Partner code! I never looked at that rider code cuz it's on my personal phone and I just use that for seeing the activity of Drivers on the grid.

I knew someone would come through with an explanation or logical and understandable answer!
Thank You Rider!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

NightRider said:


> One other thing... regarding Uber not having employees in your market... If you look at their Jobs page you will see that the Florida marketing and operations jobs are DC-based, so, yeah, they have no local staff there. Not completely unusual for newer or smaller markets.


Yeah I pretty much knew this was the case. I just wanted to know for sure just in case I had wanted to try to go down and physically try to talk face to face with some CSR! I know after today that won't ever happen!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

The Geek said:


> "*Instant Classic Thread...A Must Read*" Man! Talk about delusions of grandeur (and sophomoric sensationalism) when there is NOTHING _classic_ or _must_ about it.


So sorry to disappoint you Geek! Maybe next time I'll do a magic trick or something for ya! 
Oh, I know ... I'll tie some balloons up into crazy animals and Freak Your Geek!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> BINGO! ... I think you just nailed it Night Rider!
> 
> I just looked at my Rider code under my rider app and it says $30.00 off as well with the exact same Promo code as my Partner code! I never looked at that rider code cuz it's on my personal phone and I just use that for seeing the activity of Drivers on the grid.
> 
> ...


Well, if you ever take this knowledge back to Uber support and get some answers as to how to sort this mess out, please let me know. I just don't have the patience for even starting down that road myself. As you have already found out, it will likely take dozens of emails before you get someone willing to take the time to read your question thoroughly and to investigate properly.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Well, if you ever take this knowledge back to Uber support and get some answers as to how to sort this mess out, please let me know. I just don't have the patience for even starting down that road myself. As you have already found out, it will likely take dozens of emails before you get someone willing to take the time to read your question thoroughly and to investigate properly.


Well now comes the tricky part Rider ... 

If I just keep my Promo Cards the same with the $30.00 and they sign up with my Partner web site then they will be getting only $20.00 off. On the other hand if I tell them they will get $20.00 off and they see $30.00 off on my Promo web site then they will think something is funny here. Or I could go down this tiresome and convoluted road and and explain to them what I just found out from you. But like you said, will they purge one of the accounts, will they honor the value of each one at $30.00 since they both state the $30.00 off? Or, do I just leave it as is and continue on and let my clients fight the battle if asked. I would have to tell the client that's on Ubers end and get a fare review if the ride is over $20.00 since that's all they are honoring at this point! Man what to do??
If I do figure out what way to go and IF I get any answers I will for sure let you know Rider!

I want to tell you how much I Appreciate you coming through for me on this cuz it's been naggin me for almost 2 months now!

Regards,
DJ


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Well now comes the tricky part Rider ...
> 
> If I just keep my Promo Cards the same with the $30.00 and they sign up with my Partner web site then they will be getting only $20.00 off. On the other hand if I tell them they will get $20.00 off and they see $30.00 off on my Promo web site then they will think something is funny here. Or I could go down this tiresome and convoluted road and and explain to them what I just found out from you. But like you said, will they purge one of the accounts, will they honor the value of each one at $30.00 since they both state the $30.00 off? Or, do I just leave it as is and continue on and let my clients fight the battle if asked. I would have to tell the client that's on Ubers end and get a fare review if the ride is over $20.00 since that's all they are honoring at this point! Man what to do??
> If I do figure out what way to go and IF I get any answers I will for sure let you know Rider!
> ...


I think it is very safe to say that they will only be honoring the $20 valued deal with that code because you are a partner and that seems to be the side that takes priority. You keep saying "Partner web site". What exactly are you referring to? Are you sure that it isn't a "Rider web site" since you say it says $30 on it? You need to be careful with your terms, because we already have a boatload of confusion as it is.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I think it is very safe to say that they will only be honoring the $20 valued deal with that code because you are a partner and that seems to be the side that takes priority. You keep saying "Partner web site". What exactly are you referring to? Are you sure that it isn't a "Rider web site" since you say it says $30 on it? You need to be careful with your terms, because we already have a boatload of confusion as it is.


Ha Ha no kidding .. I would post the actual links for ya Rider but the forum won't allow me to post links yet.
So I will try to explain the best I can. First, when I sign in as a RIDER at Uber I go to the top right where it says Free Rides. (I just went to this after you made your comments) It has an invite link which is the very same link as my new rider sign up page which again is the very same as my Rider Link under the Rider App! Here is what's on the Rider page. I will copy what I can without the link ...

*Earn Free rides and hearts when a friend rides with your code, you both get $30.00*

Sharing your invite link is the easiest way to rack up free Uber rides. Every new rider who signs up with your code will get their first ride free, and you'll earn a free ride (up to $30) for spreading the word. It's the ultimate win-win.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

This is the Promo Code sign up site with my code as well when you have to input all your info with credit card and whatnot. I'm pretty sure this is the Partner web page ... am I right?

You Just Got a Free Ride
Welcome to Uber, the easiest way to get around at the tap of a button.

*Claim your free ride from DJ, worth up to $30!*

Account

Required
1
Email
Password
Profile

2
Name
Mobile Number
+1

Language
Payment

3
Credit Card Number
CVV
Expiration Date

Postal Code
Promo Code

Please fill out all required (*) fields.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Ha Ha no kidding .. I would post the actual links for ya Rider but the forum won't allow me to post links yet.
> So I will try to explain the best I can. First, when I sign in as a RIDER at Uber I go to the top right where it says Free Rides. (I just went to this after you made your comments) It has an invite link which is the very same link as my new rider sign up page which again is the very same as my Rider Link under the Rider App! Here is what's on the Rider page. I will copy what I can without the link ...
> 
> *Earn Free rides and hearts when a friend rides with your code, you both get $30.00*
> ...


So, yeah, that is your RIDER invitation page. People using your code are not going to get the $30 ride unless you find some magical way to separate out that code from your driver code. Is there any place on the website that allows you to customize your promotional code? (I know Lyft allows us to do that... not sure about Uber) Perhaps that might do the trick if it's an option... of course, that might just screw your account into some alternate dimension instead..


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

This is the only site and Promo Code I have ever been given and have ever used.
If there is something different then I'm not or have been ever made aware of!
Which is why I'm confused about the $20.00 Off. 
I have never seen that number anywhere in any shape fashion or form!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

NightRider said:


> So, yeah, that is your RIDER invitation page. People using your code are not going to get the $30 ride unless you find some magical way to separate out that code from your driver code. Is there any place on the website that allows you to customize your promotional code? (I know Lyft allows us to do that... not sure about Uber) Perhaps that might do the trick if it's an option... of course, that might just screw your account into some alternate dimension instead..


I asked about changing and personalizing my code and Uber said only the rider can change theirs NOT the driver! It's posted here in one of the e-mails.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

When I go to https://www.uber.com/log-in I am presented with two options: Log in as a rider, or Log in as a driver. Anything that you see after logging in as a rider is your rider account, likewise for the driver log in link.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Uber Jax
Man leave those poor CSRs alone. They really don't know a whole lot. Just pester em to get existential issues such as puke cleanup fee or not getting paid for weeks etc resolved.

For policy issues use this email address [email protected] .You can really get into the minutia with him... he digs that kinda stuff.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

NightRider said:


> When I go to I am presented with two options: Log in as a rider, or Log in as a driver. Anything that you see after logging in as a rider is your rider account, likewise for the driver log in link.


I understand that! However, no matter which one I sign in under the Promo code invite link is the exact same for both and they both state $30.00 off! See why I am saying it's $30.00 off and NOT $20.00 to Uber?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Alright.. here's the deal... From the RIDER website you'll see "Free Rides" on the upper-left corner. Clicking that should take you to riders.uber.com/invite -- I think this is the page you are generating your $30 invitations from. On that very same page, there is a box that says "Your invite link" with a URL that contains your promo code. Next to that box there is a link that says "Personalize". THIS is where you change the code, HOWEVER, I don't know that changes it there won't just change the both the driver-side AND rider-side codes.. so, doing this would invalidate all the cards you've already given out, and possibly not even solve the problem... 

Really only uber support can answer this, but you need to very carefully craft your email to them and go over it with a fine-toothed comb to make sure you explain that because you use the same login for your DRIVER and your RIDER account, that you only have ONE PROMO CODE and when you use the INVITE page (specify the url riders.uber.com/invite) that those invites are sent out saying $30 when in fact you only end up giving out $20 DRIVER coded discounts... 

Does that make sense? Provide specific URLs to pages you refer to when you email support, if you decide to brave it.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Uber Jax
> Man leave those poor CSRs alone. They really don't know a whole lot. Just pester em to get existential issues such as puke cleanup fee or not getting paid for weeks etc resolved.
> 
> For policy issues use this email address .You can really get into the minutia with him... he digs that kinda stuff.


Yeah I'm thinking about teaching all the CSR's at Uber my educational class of sensible business strategy. Understanding the business you are working in before you actually go to work in it!! 
However, this my friend will be a knowledgeable and rewarding class to take. So the more CSR's I can teach, the less problems we have and cuts down on that salary Travis is spending on needless and revolving door e-mails about stupid things every day. It's kinda like the more divers you have on the grid the more money we make as a driver! 

By the way Travis is in the FRONT ROW!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

It probably would be helpful if you strike the word PARTNER from the conversation altogether... use either DRIVER or RIDER.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

It's not necessarily the CSR's fault... they probably get about the same amount of training that we do... plus, see my last comment about the terms PARTNER, DRIVER, and RIDER... 

remember, anything driver related will be on a url starting with partners.uber.com , whereas anything rider related should be at riders.uber.com


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Uber Jax
> Man leave those poor CSRs alone. They really don't know a whole lot. Just pester em to get existential issues such as puke cleanup fee or not getting paid for weeks etc resolved.
> 
> For policy issues use this email address [email protected] .You can really get into the minutia with him... he digs that kinda stuff.


Right.. talk about someone that would have even LESS of a clue regarding this issue.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Alright.. here's the deal... From the RIDER website you'll see "Free Rides" on the upper-left corner. Clicking that should take you to /invite -- I think this is the page you are generating your $30 invitations from. On that very same page, there is a box that says "Your invite link" with a URL that contains your promo code. Next to that box there is a link that says "Personalize". THIS is where you change the code, HOWEVER, I don't know that changes it there won't just change the both the driver-side AND rider-side codes.. so, doing this would invalidate all the cards you've already given out, and possibly not even solve the problem...
> 
> Really only uber support can answer this, but you need to very carefully craft your email to them and go over it with a fine-toothed comb to make sure you explain that because you use the same login for your DRIVER and your RIDER account, that you only have ONE PROMO CODE and when you use the INVITE page (specify the url riders./invite) that those invites are sent out saying $30 when in fact you only end up giving out $20 DRIVER coded discounts...
> 
> Does that make sense? Provide specific URLs to pages you refer to when you email support, if you decide to brave it.


I understand what your saying here Rider. I have always plastered my Invite url to them. It was the only one I ever knew of or ever used. Hell it's even on my cards. 
As for the Free Rides url in my rider log in, here in lies the problem. It's the exact same embedded url as the other one. They are both the exact same both saying $30.00 off.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

NightRider said:


> It's not necessarily the CSR's fault... they probably get about the same amount of training that we do... plus, see my last comment about the terms PARTNER, DRIVER, and RIDER...
> 
> remember, anything driver related will be on a url starting with partners.uber , whereas anything rider related should be at riders.


I also understand it's not their fault but they should be aware or at least know about it. Am I the only one this has ever happened to with Uber that they don't know anything about this?
Do I get to break their Uber Cherry on this one? 

But now with your help maybe I can untangle this for them to better understand what it is I was trying to get them to understand all along!


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Uber specializes in inconsistencies. There are 2 different situations:

1) If you share the code from the account that is registered as a driver account, they get up to $20 off their first ride (even though it says $30 when you share through the rider app) and you get $5 credit on the driver account.

2) If you share a code from an account that is not registered as a driver, the they get $30 credit off their first ride and you will get a $30 credit for a ride on your non-driver account.

^THIS is Uber's only form of marketing, word of mouth from friends and random internet comments.

So, you can either give a rider a bunch of your cards for $20 credit to give to their friends in hope that they will use them and you get the $5 (I've gotten maybe 5 from riders who mention its their first ride and let them enter my code before the ride ends, sometimes they want to save it for longer rides, but promo codes are only good on the first ride), or tell them about them getting ride credit by sharing their code for more repeat business.

Uber can easily make the driver promo credit $30 to prevent any confusion, but we know what they think of their partners and would rather pay more for riders to share their codes.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Uber specializes in inconsistencies. There are 2 different situations:
> 
> 1) If you share the code from the account that is registered as a driver account, they get up to $20 off their first ride (even though it says $30 when you share through the rider app) and you get $5 credit on the driver account.
> 
> ...


Understood and duly noted Fish! Thanks for your input.
However this begs the question ... Why do I even have a Rider account with Uber? Why do they allow it?
I mean who's to say all those codes arn't my Rider codes that are $30.00 regardless if I'm a driver. Which is why I asked them how does Uber distinguish and differentiate between the two when we are both a Driver and a Rider? Especially when both have the same URL stating $30.00 off ??????
I'm really not all too worried about the $5.00 as much as I am concerned for the clients take on it when you tell them one thing and it ends up another all because Uber can't explain or fix the issue at hand. It's all that Uber Gobbly Guke BS! 
Makes no sense to me, which is why there is a thread devoted entirely to this conundrum!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> I also understand it's not their fault but they should be aware or at least know about it. Am I the only one this has ever happened to with Uber that they don't know anything about this?
> Do I get to break their Uber Cherry on this one?
> 
> But now with your help maybe I can untangle this for them to better understand what it is I was trying to get them to understand all along!


Yeah, well, you can atleast point them to that URL where it says $30 and see if they can comprehend you from that angle.. Good luck! Perhaps if they figure this out, then we can hit them with questions surrounding the fact that our RATING is also the same for both sides. (Oh, the horror!)


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Yeah, well, you can atleast point them to that URL where it says $30 and see if they can comprehend you from that angle.. Good luck! Perhaps if they figure this out, then we can hit them with questions surrounding the fact that our RATING is also the same for both sides. (Oh, the horror!)


Like I said ... I want off this Merry - Go - Round ... I'm sick of this ride! 
Hey, maybe I'll just give support the URL on this thread and they can just read it and then determine what to do! Heh -Heh!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey Thanks fellas for all your input and help on figuring this puzzle out for me!
I will keep you informed as to what find out when I do.
It's been a log road and a long night! So Again Thanks so Much!

Have a Great Night my Comrades!


----------



## YellowAntennaBall (Sep 21, 2014)

Uber Jax, I am right there with you and want to thank you for torturing yourself to save me the trouble.
I'm a shiny new driver still waiting for his phone to show up in the next day or 2.

NO WHERE that I can find on any uber web page or document that's been sent to me is it clear
1. How you use a driver code?
2. How it's different than a rider code?
3. That the codes are or are not customizable.

I think that some of this comes from the fact that Uber corporate kind of assumes that riders aren't drivers and drivers aren't riders so why would you need to know the difference?

It seems to me that as a driver, I would want to use my (non-customizable) driver code that I can only find on my partner dashboard.
As a driver, I would only want to use my customizable rider code that I find on my driver site for friends/family and was willing to forgo the $5 spiff.

Ah, I long for the days when I can be as jaded as most of the posters on this site. I already feel misty eyed for the good old days of bliss in ignorance.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

From a current customer service person .. JAX, if your emails to Uber are like your post, they probably pass them up as it takes 75 min to get to the point in any of them and I could only waste time reading one, myself. 

You talk too much. Get to the point quickly in your email instead of who you talked to, the date, time, second and mood you were in at the time. Geez.

Thanks for the ignore suggestion .. it's done.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Emmes said:


> From a current customer service person .. JAX, if your emails to Uber are like your post, they probably pass them up as it takes 75 min to get to the point in any of them and I could only waste time reading one, myself.
> 
> You talk too much. Get to the point quickly in your email* instead of who you talked to, the date, time, second and mood you were in at the time*. Geez.
> 
> Thanks for the ignore suggestion .. it's done.


lol


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Emmes said:


> From a current customer service person .. JAX, if your emails to Uber are like your post, they probably pass them up as it takes 75 min to get to the point in any of them and I could only waste time reading one, myself.
> 
> You talk too much. Get to the point quickly in your email instead of who you talked to, the date, time, second and mood you were in at the time. Geez.
> 
> Thanks for the ignore suggestion .. it's done.


Yep, I think I threw up a little in my mouth, and that was after only reading the first page of his nonsense!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

YellowAntennaBall said:


> Uber Jax, I am right there with you and want to thank you for torturing yourself to save me the trouble.
> I'm a shiny new driver still waiting for his phone to show up in the next day or 2.
> 
> NO WHERE that I can find on any uber web page or document that's been sent to me is it clear
> ...


I agree there is no clear and concrete answers to many things with Uber. Heck, you even get different answers for the same issue from different CSR's! 
Just you wait Bell, there is plenty more of this to go around for you as a new driver!

Best of Luck to ya as your thrown to the wolves to learn as you go!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Emmes said:


> From a current customer service person .. JAX, if your emails to Uber are like your post, they probably pass them up as it takes 75 min to get to the point in any of them and I could only waste time reading one, myself.
> 
> You talk too much. Get to the point quickly in your email instead of who you talked to, the date, time, second and mood you were in at the time. Geez.
> 
> Thanks for the ignore suggestion .. it's done.


YaY!!! Let the party begin ... Emmes has ignored me!
Wow, talkin bout my hurt feelings, I don't know if I can Uber On anymore after this!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

gman said:


> Yep, I think I threw up a little in my mouth, and that was after only reading the first page of his nonsense!


You may call it nonsense G but I know you can't answer this for all of us now can you?
Give it a try tho I think we would all like to hear what you have to say about it and if it is close to even being correct. What is nonsense here is that there is no understanding about the issue even from Uber themselves! Nonsense is the likes of you calling this nonsense, cuz you must like being kept in the dark and maybe you like that you have no clue on how your suppose to do things the right way with Uber. You will never know or learn if you don't ask questions! But you keep on, keepin on being clueless! 

Now go use some mouthwash! ... Your breath stinks!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Just a heads up ... I have sent an e-mail with 4 direct questions on this Promo Code issue to support.
This after learning and finding out what we discussed about it last night.
I will keep you up to date when I hear back from support!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Just a heads up ... I have sent an e-mail with 4 direct questions on this Promo Code issue to support.
> This after learning and finding out what we discussed about it last night.
> I will keep you up to date when I hear back from support!


Are all your posts going to be this pithy and inconsequential? 
Please let us know. That might help a few of us decide if to use the ignore button for the very first time.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Are all your posts going to be this pithy and inconsequential?
> Please let us know. That might help a few of us decide if to use the ignore button for the very first time.


Ahh Chi, you disappoint me! I thought you were really something (different) but you just wanna be like the bandwagon jumpers here. The few the Proud the Know it alls. Hey, I'm not holding a gun to your head. If you feel the need to use the ignore button please be my guest! 
I just thought I would join this forum to either help or be helped on matters that were either misunderstood, unclear, or unknowing about Uber and the job we do as drivers for them. I mean since we go through such a detailed training course ya know! But if you want to make it personal I can just simply use my button too! It works both ways! It's NOT just for you ya know? 

I agree maybe I did overkill on the back story of my cause on the Promo Codes. However, I was detailed and truthful with it all. Now what does that say about Uber support then? I mean even after all the e-mails there STILL was never a clear and understood answer about it. So I must have crossed some sort of dimension or black hole that they have not yet dealt with Drivers about! Bottom line! I don't like telling my clients they will get $30.00 off when they only get $20.00 off! 
Even Ubers sign up page with the Promo Code number they gave me states $30.00 off! If you like lying to your clients that's fine by me but I don't and I'm just trying to rectify that with Uber!
If you can't understand that or Get that then feel free to post in other threads cuz this one ain't doin it for ya! Maybe this is a thread you can't post a link to to back up an answer with!

However, I'm not going to lower myself in this tit for tat making fun of others who seek help or knowledge about Uber so they might be able to do the client right and maybe do a better job along the way! So, go ahead and play your games with the other childrn here that seek that kind of attention. I have no time for your games or others!

Good Day to you Sir!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> don't like telling my clients they will get $30.00 off when they only get $20.00 off!


How about just telling your clients that even though your Promo Code is supposed to give out $30 credit, it has only given out $20 credit so far.



chi1cabby said:


> Are all your posts going to be this pithy and inconsequential?
> Please let us know. That might help a few of us decide if to use the ignore button for the very first time.





Uber Jax said:


> However, I'm not going to lower myself in this tit for tat making fun of others who seek help or knowledge about Uber so they might be able to do the client right and maybe do a better job along the way!


See you took my tongue in cheek post to you as a personal affront. It was not meant in that fashion.



Uber Jax said:


> So, go ahead and play your games with the other childrn here that seek that kind of attention. I have no time for your games or others!


Now you are downright insulting every forum member. I'll leave alone the snark directed towards me.

My *armchair* psychoanalyst detects sado-masochistic traits in your thread so far.
Torturing yourself as you might have realized that no definitive answers would be forth coming by perhaps the 4th email.
Torturing the CSRs who clearly are unable to answer your questions. Torturing the forum members who were misled that there would be some payoff towards the end of your chain posts.
But seems you are embarking on this self flagellation all over again.

So this thread, but not you @Uber Jax will be likely be ignored by me.
After all you might be contributing stuff of more import in near future. I certainly hope so!



Uber Jax said:


> Good Day to you Sir!


And I sincerely wish you a pleasant evening!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Official diagnosis: Micro-managing OCD, delusions of grandeur AND _vomitous keyboardous_.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I decided to read it all mostly because I knew the answer right away and I wanted to see if someone would explain the rider vs driver terminology. And after spending all this time I find, like finding the female orgasm secret. My answer as always is who cares she should be getting me a sammich when I'm done anyway


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Emmes said:


> From a current customer service person .. JAX, if your emails to Uber are like your post, they probably pass them up as it takes 75 min to get to the point in any of them and I could only waste time reading one, myself.
> 
> You talk too much. Get to the point quickly in your email instead of who you talked to, the date, time, second and mood you were in at the time. Geez.
> 
> Thanks for the ignore suggestion .. it's done.


Unfortunately, I went through all of them and each subsequent one was more confusing than the previous. He failed to read Uber's automatic response after each e-mail:

Hello,
We received your question and we'll be in touch as soon as possible.
*Please do not send multiple emails*, as it only slows our response time.
Thanks!
The Uber team.

What do you call doing the same thing over and over again, yet expecting a different result?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> How about just telling your clients that even though your Promo Code is supposed to give out $30 credit, it has only given out $20 credit so far.
> 
> See you took my tongue in cheek post to you as a personal affront. It was not meant in that fashion.
> 
> ...


chi1cabby is angling for his own radio show on WGN 720.

"CABBY CHAT" a show to us live from behind the wheel of Chicago's world famous Cabby/Blogger. Listen and chat on air to random riders, engage Chi1 as he engages his meter trying to make a living and rewrite the definition of "multi-tasking"!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Just shows what kind of drivers uber has.... slightly ******ed would be understatement......
> 
> He spent few hours posting this instead of driving and making money! Something he shouldnt ask in the first place


I think that was a little harsh. Rude,to be precise.

As someone with many many years in customer service, I appreciate his email thread. It truly emphasizes a structural issue in their support system. 
Furthermore, it makes it perfectly clear why this company *appears* to be tone deaf- Obviously, *they are*! This is the same type of support customers have been complaining about, and it seems to be getting worse, not better. On the plus side: it gives me great relief, I'm not nearly as worried about the Uberbusiness model undercutting us! We strive for a one note resolution for any issue:driver or pax. Neither of which want to enter a long term "communication relationship " to resolve an issue.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> It was because different CSR's were involving themselves into the issue.
> 
> Again, refer to your own post when it says automatic response! Automatic doesn't mean a thing when your going back and forth every day whether it be initiated by me or them.
> 
> However, you seem to fail to understand that no one knows the answer to this issue to this very day after almost 2 months of questioning. So therefore, who cares about automatic responses when it can't seem to be answered in the first place , as if that would make it right and I would then get an answer to solve this riddle!


I think I've missed something, do you mind explaining it to me again?


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I think I've missed something, do you mind explaining it to me again?


Tell me what your missing and I'll be happy to explain it to you. But don't be like another CSR!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Narkos said:


> Unfortunately, I went through all of them and each subsequent one was more confusing than the previous. He failed to read Uber's automatic response after each e-mail:
> 
> Hello,
> We received your question and we'll be in touch as soon as possible.
> ...


It was because different CSR's were involving themselves into the issue.
I will apologize for the CSR's confusing you tho! 

Again, refer to your own post when it says automatic response!
Automatic doesn't mean a thing when your going back and forth every day whether it be initiated by me or them.

However, you seem to fail to understand that no one knows the answer to this issue to this very day after almost 2 months of questioning. So therefore, who cares about automatic responses when it can't seem to be answered in the first place , as if that would make it right (sending one e-mail) and I would then get an answer to solve this riddle!  
If they can't do it one e-mail they sure can't even do it after 20 e-mails either!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Tell me what your missing and I'll be happy to explain it to you. But don't be like another CSR!


The part about referring to your own post


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> It was because different CSR's were involving themselves into the issue.
> I will apologize for the CSR's confusing you tho!
> 
> Again, refer to your own post when it says automatic response!
> ...


I encourage you to give up. You lack clarity in your statements and you can not effectively make an argument that can clearly relay to someone else the issue. It only makes you look ******ed. People like you are the reason I'm not good at customer service. I would lose my lid trying to deal with you.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I think that was a little harsh. Rude,to be precise.


I would apologize but he'd still be a ******. So no point really.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> It was because different CSR's were involving themselves into the issue.
> I will apologize for the CSR's confusing you tho!
> 
> Again, refer to your own post when it says automatic response!
> ...


Each follow-up email to Uber is very likely to be logged as a separate issue and, therefore, increase the likelyhood of it being assigned to a different CSR. With that said, YOU were the one involving multiple CSRs in the same issue. For whatever reason, you fail to grasp that.

I understand that no one knows the answer, but what I'm getting at is that just because you bombard them with emails doesn't mean it will get you the response that you want! In fact, it will have the exact opposite effect, as you demonstrated. You asked, they answered, you asked again, they sent you the same answer...and on and on.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The part about referring to your own post


NOT my post but Narkos about ... "He failed to read Uber's automatic response after each e-mail"
However they kept responding back to mine as well with different CSR's. There was nothing automatic about it. Therefore automatic means nothing when more than just a bot statement for cosmetic looks in the e-amil (in this case anyway).


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

duggles said:


> I encourage you to give up. You lack clarity in your statements and you can not effectively make an argument that can clearly relay to someone else the issue. It only makes you look ******ed. People like you are the reason I'm not good at customer service. I would lose my lid trying to deal with you.


Actually, what your really saying is you don't or wouldn't have the answers either. I can understand why you would lose your lid... It happens when you don't know what your doing in the first place. If you knew what your business and work is about then you would KNOW what and how to answer and deal with such issues. Therefore nobody involved loses or blows any lid! But like you, the CSR's don't know what they should either in this case. You act like I'm committing a crime by asking questions and wanting to know the answer to. I tried to make it simple to them in various ways but I say once again there is still no answer and your mad at me??? Now that's hilarious in itself. Hey maybe you could then give me the answer to this black hole about the Promo code! Let's hear your take on it Duggy!


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

You're! You are! *YOU ARE!* not your , you effin annoying ******!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> I would apologize but he'd still be a ******. So no point really.


Comments like this serve no constructive purpose what so ever. Therefore, I guess you smart know it all's on Uber business should just try to answer this quandry for me then.
If I'm so dumb and a ****** and you understand my question the just simply answer it with a correct way to go about it and I will bow down to you! 
You act like you know what your talkin about on this subject so please, we would all like to know what you KNOW and what you DON'T!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Narkos said:


> Each follow-up email to Uber is very likely to be logged as a separate issue and, therefore, increase the likelyhood of it being assigned to a different CSR. With that said, YOU were the one involving multiple CSRs in the same issue. For whatever reason, you fail to grasp that.
> 
> I understand that no one knows the answer, but what I'm getting at is that just because you bombard them with emails doesn't mean it will get you the response that you want! In fact, it will have the exact opposite effect, as you demonstrated. You asked, they answered, you asked again, they sent you the same answer...and on and on.


Again, you don't know what your talking about in my case. This was all in 2 major e-mails that were up to 20 and 45 e-mails long in the same e-mail. They could easily go back through and read the past ones. 
You seriously think I sent separate e-mails for the same thing! Now your the one who looks foolish here! LOL! Don't try and speak like you know what and how I handled this in my e-mails to them about it.
If that were the case I say once again, what does that say about support?? Geez!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> You're! You are! *YOU ARE!* not your , you effin annoying ******!


Oh so that makes me a ******! Doh! 

So what did I ever do to you to get you all worked up and pissed off?

You're like Staples ... That was EASY!.. Man, I would hate to have you as my driver! 

You know, it's beyond me how this thread topic and posts got a few up in arms and ruffled their feathers.
I find that amusing. 

I thought this forum was more about helping each other out to understand and help fill in the gaps about Uber and the things we need to know or don't know about. Many of us drivers are in different stages of the learning curve with Uber. Thus, we seek help or info that may be of value to us in how to interpret and handle certain situations. Obviously, there are those of you who just like to bash and spew venom when and where ever you can on this board. You serve no useful purpose with that type of behavior!
I just can simply this about those of you who seek that attention or road you go down.
You're NOT Happy people in general!!! cuz Happy People don't behave in such a manner!

Have a wonderful life in whatever you do in your future endeavors!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> NOT my post but Narkos about ... "He failed to read Uber's automatic response after each e-mail"
> However they kept responding back to mine as well with different CSR's. There was nothing automatic about it. Therefore automatic means nothing when more than just a bot statement for cosmetic looks in the e-amil (in this case anyway).


Whats not automatic about an automated response?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I thought I'd never hit ignore!
But I was wrong!
Sayonara @Uber Jax !
What a monumental waste of time!


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Oh so that makes me a ******! Doh!
> 
> So what did I ever do to you to get you all worked up and pissed off?
> 
> ...


Meth?


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I thought I'd never hit ignore!
> But I was wrong!
> Sayonara @Uber Jax !
> What a monumental waste of time!


Oh, I see ... Certain few of you can dish it out but can't take it huh! LMFAO! 
Really, the only waste of time here is me responding to this! 
But that's only cuz I'm a ****** on meth!


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

When you ask for an opinion and the MAJORITY of the answers say your approach
could use a little work .. look at YOUR ROLE in why corporate ignores you.

People have tried to explain it from another point of view, but instead of saying,
"I don't agree, but thanks", the "I thought this site was supposed to help people"
card gets thrown. People have tried to help, but help doesn't happen when you think
you have all of the answers .. or when someone has a different opinion from your own.

Rapid fire responses remind me of my children when they were young and would
say, "mom mom mom mom mom", before I had a chance to answer the first time.
It's only purpose is annoyance. It doesn't get you want you want. In my house,
it got your butt some attention from a wooden spoon.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Good God! Between time spent trying to communicate with UBER, and the time you have spent on this post, is there anything left in the day?

Here's the short version: They are unethical and unresponsive. They don't care. They will never care. They will simply dissolve the entire enterprise once they quit growing because there is no long-term plan that is sustainable.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Look... Everyone here should just let this thread go at this point.

@Uber Jax - I think we got as close to the bottom of the problem as we're able to get without direct contact with some higher-level people at Uber that would be willing to take the time to investigate the core issue. I also think we identified some key aspects of your communication with Uber (especially with regards to terminology used) that likely allowed the confusion to continue in your exchanges with support. At this point you might be better equipped to go in to battle again to try to get things sorted with Uber, but I don't know that it's worth it to do that. What you should do is stop using the link to the web page that has the incorrect price, and accept the fact that you get $5 for new riders on their first ride and that ride is valued up to $20 for the new rider.

HAVING said all that... take this into consideration: You've been a member on this site since TUESDAY. You posted this thread on TUESDAY. So, your first day here as a member and you posted a thread titled 
"*Instant Classic Thread about Uber Support! A Must Read!*"
You have to admit that this is a pretty bold statement from someone that just signed up that day, no? Such a title might set expectations pretty high for the members here, and I believe that did happen for many. So this is one contributor to the backlash you've received.

THEN, instead of organizing your thoughts and condensing the issue into something manageable and posted in one piece, you proceeded to stretch your post across not only multiple posts, but over the span of HOURS.. adding bits piecemeal because you had other things to do in between posts. So not only do you open with bold claims but then you show that you didn't even have a completely ready thread to begin with. Can you understand how members reading this would quickly begin to feel like you were wasting their time? Or that they might get a little pissed because it seemed like you felt your time was more valuable to go off doing other things instead of completing a single, coherent post? So, look, you were new, you promised big, you strung people along a bit, and ultimately failed to deliver on your initial promise.. That's what happened.. Sure, I was more patient them some... but at this point accept some fault here and chalk the rest up to experience so that we can all move along in a cordial, civilized fashion. 

This thread seriously should be closed.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Emmes said:


> When you ask for an opinion and the MAJORITY of the answers say your approach
> could use a little work .. look at YOUR ROLE in why corporate ignores you.
> 
> People have tried to explain it from another point of view, but instead of saying,
> ...


And I thought you used the ignore button! Apparently not! ... 
By the way corporate has not ignored me as you say. Again, here we go with someone thinking they know all about my correspondences with support. I have not gotten an answer is way different than being ignored which I have not.

There have been a few that have been very helpful with this and I have Thanked them for it. They know who they are. However, can you please explain to me the other people with their condescending remarks just how they have been of any help? Opinions are fine but personal attacks and the ridiculous name calling are quite a bit different! I will stand up for myself when that happens.
I don't have all the answers as you say but I sure am looking for some. Can you please help me Emmes?
Maybe you can take the lead role here and see what help you can bring to the table. Don't be part of the problem like some here be part of the solution! 

Now, can you Spank me & send me to your room Paaallleeezzzzz!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Just think of the waste of fossil fuels that powering this thread has cost.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Look... Everyone here should just let this thread go at this point.
> 
> @Uber Jax - I think we got as close to the bottom of the problem as we're able to get without direct contact with some higher-level people at Uber that would be willing to take the time to investigate the core issue. I also think we identified some key aspects of your communication with Uber (especially with regards to terminology used) that likely allowed the confusion to continue in your exchanges with support. At this point you might be better equipped to go in to battle again to try to get things sorted with Uber, but I don't know that it's worth it to do that. What you should do is stop using the link to the web page that has the incorrect price, and accept the fact that you get $5 for new riders on their first ride and that ride is valued up to $20 for the new rider.
> 
> ...


Where did I promise anything!! Maybe you misinterpreted my thread title. I used the word classic because I thought it was classic Uber by the way support handled it. I never promised anything and if I did you will need to show me the quote for that payoff! I am not wasting anybody's time that doesn't want to be wasted. If that's the case there are many threads that are a waste of time but I don't make a post about it in their thread. I have always felt it's not a waste of time to the poster when they seek answers to any question they pose. I saw another thread tonight that went on for a long time as well but I don't get all bent out shape over it cuz I know the poster is only trying to seek answers and knowledge about his issue! If there are gunaa be rules on how we are to post threads and the posts in them only because it might piss people off who thinks it's a waste of their time, that ludicrous. It seems to me those that are ruffled like to keep coming back in here to make more snide remarks! So they are wasting their own time. I didn't force them in anyway to read this or comment in this thread! I can't get over how this is all my fault when all I wanna know is an answer to this!

By the way Rider ... I will say you have been the most help on this and for that I Appreciate you!

It Is What It Is! ... and It Was What It Was ... and It Will Be What It Will Be! 

Have a good night!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Oh, I see ... Certain few of you can dish it out but can't take it huh! LMFAO!
> Really, the only waste of time here is me responding to this!
> But that's only cuz I'm a ****** on meth!


No you're not


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Second that (the motion to close this thread forever)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Where did I promise anything!! Maybe you misinterpreted my thread title. I used the word classic because I thought it was classic Uber by the way support handled it. I never promised anything and if I did you will need to show me the quote for that payoff! I am not wasting anybody's time that doesn't want to be wasted. If that's the case there are many threads that are a waste of time but I don't make a post about it in their thread. I have always felt it's not a waste of time to the poster when they seek answers to any question they pose. I saw another thread tonight that went on for a long time as well but I don't get all bent out shape over it cuz I know the poster is only trying to seek answers and knowledge about his issue! If there are gunaa be rules on how we are to post threads and the posts in them only because it might piss people off who thinks it's a waste of their time, that ludicrous. It seems to me those that are ruffled like to keep coming back in here to make more snide remarks! So they are wasting their own time. I didn't force them in anyway to read this or comment in this thread! I can't get over how this is all my fault when all I wanna know is an answer to this!
> 
> By the way Rider ... I will say you have been the most help on this and for that I Appreciate you!
> 
> ...


Is it because of the time zone difference, or perhaps all the blood is rushing to my head down under, but I'm slipping off my perch. Sanity is is just out of reach, its manifesting itself as a jelly like substance that is meta-physically impossible to comprehend.

Its not the moderator's fault at all, he thought it would be cool for aliens to contribute, but now the moderator has been sucked into a tractor beam emanating out of the arsehole of our most challenging member.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> all the blood is rushing to my head down under


If this forum is what does it for you...


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Our most challenging member ?

Sounds like a challenge in itself?

Still waiting for you to meet up face to face Sydney Uber for that coffee... I'm sure you know who I am but you are strangely still... anonymous? WHY?

Don't be shy... I don't bite - drivers at least LOL

You may even walk away learning something tat you never realised and I am sure will benefit from...

?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Sorry to be annoying but you can simply use your ignore button if you wish!
> They may be patient in your market but when it comes down to getting a definitive bottom line answer then they seem to want to just ignore the issues. It's because many don't seem to have the answers themselves as you will soon see here.


no wonder it takes so long to get an email response from uber


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

the reason your promo code says $30 and your riders are only getting $20 is Travis' way of saying "welcome to Über" and screwing someone out of $10.
pretty simple actually, even tho you have cost Über who knows how much in wasted man hours responding to your emails, but Ügets it back in that you have devoted how much wasted time on this issue AND wasted how much of our time on this? Let her go bro...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

After reading page one of this thread I found myself starting to lose the will to live. Is there a concise version of this compelling saga?


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> the reason your promo code says $30 and your riders are only getting $20 is Travis' way of saying "welcome to Über" and screwing someone out of $10.
> pretty simple actually, even tho you have cost Über who knows how much in wasted man hours responding to your emails, but Ügets it back in that you have devoted how much wasted time on this issue AND wasted how much of our time on this? Let her go bro...


Timmy, I have not wasted any time on this, Uber has only because they don't know what they are doing, PERIOD! I want and like to know what I'm doing in all cases and in all situations.
You must have me confused with somebody else who is a quitter and gives up just because it's somebody's Else's Fault for not knowing their job! ...
When it comes to my money or my clients money, I will NEVER give up on fighting and doing what's right! I mean, Uber offers, clients should receive what is offered with the value that is stated in front of their own eyes! ... Enuff said!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

elelegido said:


> After reading page one of this thread I found myself starting to lose the will to live. Is there a concise version of this compelling saga?


Yes there is! ... Uber support should be held to a much better standard than just willy nilly answers and BS e-amils trying to blow over or cover up the real issues at hand. It's like a game of cat and mouse with them on certain issues. Well I'm not takin that bait till I know!
If anything I am training Uber support on learning them better knowledge about their own job.

It seems some of you really enjoy being left in the dark and don't care what your suppose to know or not know on what or how you do what you do Ubering!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> the reason your promo code says $30 and your riders are only getting $20 is Travis' way of saying "welcome to Über" and screwing someone out of $10.
> pretty simple actually, even tho you have cost Über who knows how much in wasted man hours responding to your emails, but Ügets it back in that you have devoted how much wasted time on this issue AND wasted how much of our time on this? Let her go bro...


Right, how is this different from (insert random number of your choice for x) "Earn $x,ooo per week driving for Uber!". Just tell pax how things are and that they may/may not get a discount


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Yes there is! ... Uber support should be held to a much better standard than just willy nilly answers and BS e-amils trying to blow over or cover up the real issues at hand. It's like a game of cat and mouse with them on certain issues. Well I'm not takin that bait till I know!
> If anything I am training Uber support on learning them better knowledge about their own job.
> 
> It seems some of you really enjoy being left in the dark and don't care what your suppose to know or not know on what or how you do what you do Ubering!


I once had a dog that used to crap all over the floor. I would scold the dog. I would try to train the dog. I tried everything I could think of, repeatedly. In time I realized that this was just a dog that was going to crap all over the floor no matter what I did. Eventually the dog died. No more crap on the floor.

Do you see where I'm going with this?


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Right, how is this different from (insert random number of your choice for x) "Earn $x,ooo per week driving for Uber!". Just tell pax how things are and that they may/may not get a discount


If I am reading this right there is a difference. That difference being this ...
If I sign up to drive for Uber by the bait and hook Craigslist ad and I find out that it was misleading, then I have a choice in the matter. I can simply quit driving and turn in my phone or continue to drive and deal with it.

On the other hand ... If I tell a new client to sign up with Uber and get $30.00 off your 1st ride.
They go to my sign up page and do so and they see that it also says get $30.00 off your 1st ride then that's what they expect. Then they get their bill and come back to me asking "I thought you said $30.00 but I only got $20.00 off my 1st ride, what choice do they have in the matter? What choice do you as a driver have in the matter! So who's lying? Uber or You as the driver? What's the Pax thinking? Have you just lost a client because of this? My word is very important to me in any business transaction!

See that the BIG difference!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I once had a dog that used to crap all over the floor. I would scold the dog. I would try to train the dog. I tried everything I could think of, repeatedly. In time I realized that this was just a dog that was going to crap all over the floor no matter what I did. Eventually the dog died. No more crap on the floor.
> 
> Do you see where I'm going with this?


Maybe the dog was trying to tell you, you were full of shit!!

See where I'm goin with this!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Maybe the dog was trying to tell you, you were full of shit!!
> 
> See where I'm goin with this!


No, that was not the point I was trying to make. I see that it went completely over your head and that you are, indeed, challenged.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

elelegido said:


> No, that was not the point I was trying to make. I see that it went completely over your head and that you are, indeed, challenged.


Well you may want to be a bit more clear on how you present your point.
Cuz I can take it two ways. It was intended toward either me or at Uber Support!
If it was the latter then my apologies to you! And may your dog rest in peace!


----------



## upnetuser (Aug 14, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> If I am reading this right there is a difference. That difference being this ...
> If I sign up to drive for Uber by the bait and hook Craigslist ad and I find out that it was misleading, then I have a choice in the matter. I can simply quit driving and turn in my phone or continue to drive and deal with it.
> 
> On the other hand ... If I tell a new client to sign up with Uber and get $30.00 off your 1st ride.
> ...


How about you just tell them they get $20.00 off their first ride. Then if there's a time they put in the code and by some strange chance get $30.00 off a $30+ fare instead, they'll think you are some kind of wizard that hooked them up. Seems this approach would work much better. But that would be simple and not create all this back and forth that you seem to crave.


----------

